# Ty's exotics



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

Do any of you know who Ty's exotics is he is a bird seller and he sells all kinds of other things like mini horse,zebra,hedgehog I think wolabea to sorry I don't know how to spell it he sells his animals tonight and tomorrow at the innisfail sale he is known very well for his animals


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

African crowned cranes.


----------



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

Yep I think they are


----------

